# drill lesson plan help



## MCpl ??????? (10 Jan 2006)

hey, im just wondering how i should do my drill lesson plan, i have done many lesson plans but none of them drill, its saluting on the halt im thinking about open order but i need the timings for saluting to the left and right. Please help


----------



## p_imbeault (10 Jan 2006)

Basically its the same as any lesson, make your usual lesson plan, and divide it into squads, emphasis key points (Countings)
It shouldn't be too hard with either Saluting on the march, or Open Order which ever your teaching (If I understood you right).


----------



## c.jacob (10 Jan 2006)

The timings for saluting are    up, 2,3 down.   Or 1, 2,3  1.  On the march it would be  Check up  and check down, or check 1.


----------



## Mineguy (10 Jan 2006)

Make a demo line on the floor in tape. make an X for you to stand on in tape. More so this is for movement.....heres what i can remember from long long ago,lol......and im tired on my *** in sleepy mode so im writing this quick!!!

-practice on own in front of mirror
-tape yourself in cassette and listen to the mtps on repeat for a while while doing somthing like shining boots.
-Set watch 30-32 mins max class....i think!..set the alarm at 15 mins to tell you its half way. Or have somebody hold somthing up in the rear of the room when you get to say 10 mins, 20 mins, 30 mins into lecture so you dont go over time and can keep steady.
-Have Cheat notes in beret on paper. If you are flustered about turn them and look in your beret at the headings of the mTPs.
-preform all commands sharply and with correct pauses. If a command is called sloppy it will be preformed to sloppy.
-If youre on a course, everybody should help everybody out so if youre going too far too fast or missing  a point people should cough or click a rifle or somthing to warn you....help each other.

Call them onto the parade square. etc...

Short Inspection of dress, pick up every second guy for somthing, anything on their uniform, hair etc.

INTRO YOU

TEST OF PREVIOUS LAST LESSON

WHAT
WHY
WHERE
TEST STANDARD- Say: at the end of this lesson you " W I L L " be able to correctly preform the movement without calling out the time!
QUESTIONS?

MTP (EX SALUTE TO FRONT)
DEMONSTRATE COMPLETE MOVEMENT YOUR SELF NO TIME CALLED OUT

Say "FOR EASE OF LEARNING THIS MOVEMENT IS BROKEN DOWN INTO 2 SQUADS"...

-USE EDI, EXPLIAIN MOVEMENT POSITION DETAILED AND TIMING, DEMONSTRATE MOVEMENT AND CALL TIME, THEY IMITATE CALLING TIME

EDI- SQUAD 1 WITH YOU CALLING THE TIME, THEM INDIVIDUALLY CALLING TIME PRACTICING ON OWN TIME, THEN ALL TOGETHER AGAIN YOU CALLING TIME  "squaddddd 1!!"

-WHEN THEY CALL TOGETHER YOU INSPECT THEM WALKING AROUND...(ONLY GO AS FAR AS SQUAD 1)....pick out somebody for something every second man no matter if they did anything wrong or not. Its all an Act. 

Questions after each movement in the MTP.

EDI SQUAD 2 (FROM SQUAD 1 to 2---i.e run them up to squad 1 position first, but object is squad 2)

EDI COMBINING BOTH SQUADS  with and without time being called same as in 1..

TEST -Preform movement without calling out time, as a group.

-You have all passed the test, but through more time and experience you will become more confident. ...bla bla

Questions?

What why where....

Next class...


----------



## MCpl ??????? (10 Jan 2006)

i do know how to do lesson plans, i have done many, i can write them fine i just need to know the timings for saluting to the left and the right because i do know it for the front i just wasn't sure if it was the same for left and right.


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2006)

C/MCpl Jackson said:
			
		

> hey, im just wondering how i should do my drill lesson plan, i have done many lesson plans but none of them drill, its saluting on the halt im thinking about open order but i need the timings for saluting to the left and right. Please help


this is for saluting at the halt only?
Single movement
Count of ONE.... same as saluting to the front.

use a trained Cadet as a demonstrator who will respond to your order. who will count out the cadence (yeah - even if it's only ONE)

Use a single file or a hollow square..... don't let some small guy hide behind the others.
heep em all in view.

on the order; to the front, salute........ 
the arm stays up and you correct the positioning of arm, hand, fingers (and their stand)
on the order; Attention..........
The troops resume position of attention.......

go thru saluting to the front
saluting to the right
saluting to the left


----------



## Sgt. Migs (10 Jan 2006)

Jacob said:
			
		

> The timings for saluting are    up, 2,3 down.   Or 1, 2,3  1.  On the march it would be  Check up  and check down, or check 1.



I'm sorry, but for Saluting on the march isnt the count     Check up, 2,3,4,5, Down, Swing   ...the numbers 2-5 being each step you take. and the swing being just start marching again
I've never heard of it being Check Up Check Down, when saluting on the march. sorry maybe theres something different from wherever you are, but in Ontario ours in   Check Up, 2,3,4,5, Down, Swing   anyways, byez! *waves*


----------



## p_imbeault (10 Jan 2006)

There is usually some variations in teaching styles and techniques where ever you go. Its really up to the discretion of the instructor which approach or in this case 'counting' they will use, just make sure the class understands, and can preform the task taught after the intruction period.


----------



## ouyin2000 (10 Jan 2006)

I have already posted this in another lesson plan help thread, but here goes.

These are more classroom specific, but without too much effort, anyone can write an effective drill lesson plan with them.


----------



## condor888000 (10 Jan 2006)

C/Sgt. Migs said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but for Saluting on the march isnt the count     Check up, 2,3,4,5, Down, Swing   ...the numbers 2-5 being each step you take. and the swing being just start marching again
> I've never heard of it being Check Up Check Down, when saluting on the march. sorry maybe theres something different from wherever you are, but in Ontario ours in   Check Up, 2,3,4,5, Down, Swing   anyways, byez! *waves*


Eyes right/left. Whats the timing? What does the Platoon Comander do after calling eyes right/left? What do they do after calling an eyes front? 

If thats not what hes talking about, then hes right out to lunch as far as I can tell.


----------



## c.jacob (10 Jan 2006)

Yes.  When eyes right is called is called is what I was talking about.  The othehr way is right to but it's a different situation.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jan 2006)

Holy Cow! Don't you drill gods know about "The Canadian Forces Manual of Drill and Ceremonial"? Commonly called CFP 201?  It has the proper conduct of a drill lesson and all the moves you'll ever need for guards, weapons, canes, pace sticks and swords. Quit your conjecture and belly aching. You guys go through this about twice a month. From now on, point people here:

http://142.59.159.170/pams/cfp201_b.pdf

It's not a guide, it's the bible. You don't deviate from it and add in all your own little quirks. :

It's a 12.5 meg download, so I hope you got high speed. If not, get a buddy to. You got some of those right?


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2006)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Holy Cow! Don't you drill gods know about "The Canadian Forces Manual of Drill and Ceremonial"? Commonly called CFP 201?  It has the proper conduct of a drill lesson and all the moves you'll ever need for guards, weapons, canes, pace sticks and swords. Quit your conjecture and belly aching. You guys go through this about twice a month. From now on, point people here:
> 
> http://142.59.159.170/pams/cfp201_b.pdf
> 
> ...



LOL...the manual even tells you word for word, how to describe the movments.........Like you said, its the bible !!


----------



## Scott (11 Jan 2006)

Thanks for that recceguy. 

Also of interest to the posters in this thread, the CF Drill Manual link is and always has been available in the Cadet FAQ's. I'm some glad I wasn't wasting my time compiling that info for the FAQ thread :

Please use the FAQ's and the forum search function.


----------



## Sgt roy (12 Jan 2006)

hey. when doing a lesson plan you need to break it into three just like a regular lesson plan. so for the first stage do the raising of the arm. stage 2 is the pause. and stage three is the lowering. the timings for the left and right salute are the same as the salute to the frontl.
have a good day


----------



## ouyin2000 (12 Jan 2006)

Cadet Sgt roy said:
			
		

> hey. when doing a lesson plan you need to break it into three just like a regular lesson plan. so for the first stage do the raising of the arm. stage 2 is the pause. and stage three is the lowering. the timings for the left and right salute are the same as the salute to the frontl.
> have a good day


For this lesson, it would be better to have Stage 1 as the raising of the arm, and Stage 2 as the lowering of the arm. If you had read the Drill Manual (as has been posted) you would know this.


----------



## Lee.W (14 Jan 2006)

Simple. Just remember this

R- Review positions needed to perform the movement
O-Order squad into suitable formation
M-Movement to be taught
P-Performance check

D-Demonstrate the movement
E-Explain the movement
E-Execute the movement
R-Repeat the Movement

Performance Check

R-Restate movement
S-State level of achievement
S-State next lesson


----------



## ouyin2000 (14 Jan 2006)

Something much easier:

Practice each stage of the movement
C - Collectively
I - Individually
C- Collectively

Confirmation at the end of the lesson:
I call
You call
No call


----------



## Scott (14 Jan 2006)

Jesus Mary and Joseph, it's all right here, page 37 and down. 

Locked. If someone overhauls the D&C Manual or we start doing bear drill and need to discuss that you may PM me and I will unlock this.


----------

